# Lamp Seminary



## rpeters (May 2, 2009)

I am planning to go through Lamp Theological Seminary. It is sponsered by the PCA and they have made modifications to the program. We have a satelite in Chicago. What are your guys thoughts on it? They are accredited through ARTS. After there I would go to PRTS and get THM. They said they would accept a LAMP degree.


----------



## larryjf (May 2, 2009)

I think it's a good choice, and recognized by the...
Evangelical Reformed Council on Academics


----------

